# #9 shot



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have about a case of 20ga #9 shot.Was wondering if I could use it for quail, dove, trap, and skeet.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yep. I have used it on early season doves with great success.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

Yup, #9s are just fine for early season doves, and also good for rail and snipe hunting as well.


----------



## bleyenberg (Aug 18, 2010)

looking for any size lead shot in bag let me know what you got for sale 605-359-8574


----------

